# Not goats, but thought I'd share here :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I know not everyone goes over to the horse section, so thought I'd share these here if that's okay....

Last week/weekend I was at the Rolex Three Day Event <Wed-Sun>.

Wed. was the horse inspection - where the vets watch the horses jog down/back on the lane for soundness to allow them to move forward or deny them entry into the event.
Only one horse did not pass.

Here are a few from Wed

Phillip Dutton and Mighty Nice









Mighty Nice was really 'hyper' or 'on his toes' and slipped and fell.









After his little 'fit' he was just fine, and the vets did approve him for competition. He kind of had a look on his face like 'What happened?"









One of the leading eventing riders in the world, William Fox-Pitt and Parklane Hawk.









Another rider from Great Britain, Oliver Townend and his cute mare Pepper Anne 









My favorite pair, Becky Holder and Courageous Comet



























Leading US rider, Karen O'Connor and one of her two horses, Mr. Medicott
He is STUNNING 



























Another leading US rider, Boyd Martin and Remington XXV









Boyd and his second horse, Otis Barbotiere









THURSDAY and FRIDAY

There are so many horses entered that dressage gets divided into 2 days, nearly 30 horses/riders each day

Boyd and Remington had the top score on Thursday



























Karen O'Connor and her other horse, Veronica









Becky Holder and Courageous Comet


















Phillip Dutton and Fernhill Eagle









William Fox-Pitt and Parklane Hawk take 2nd in Dressage


















US rider, Allison Springer and Arthur take first place in Dressage they were also my choice for winning the entire event 


















Boyd and Otis Barbotiere




































Bruce 'Buck' Davidson Jr. and his beautiful horse, Titanium - Sadly Buck withdrew his horses after Dressage, I was told it's because he had previously injured his shoulder and it was bothering him badly 










I'll follow this post with some from Cross Country


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't wait to see the XCountry! I love your pics sooooo much!!! I think I may have said this before but I'm gonna say it again, you should make a calender of your some of your pics!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Great photos! Beautiful horses!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The Cross Country course this year was really tough, and it showed. Originally the man I work for thought I should go to jump #21, but I took one look at #22 when I was scouting out the jumps in that area that morning, and said, THIS is where I should be.
Plus, if I turned around and walked 10ft, I could get the horses galloping up the hill between jumps #9 and #10.

Problem was, nobody was making it to #22! We waited for what seemed like FOREVER! 
The first horse to make it to #22 was my sentimental favorites, 
Becky Holder and Courageous Comet.

Here they are galloping up the hill


















They came over the jump very very awkwardly and nearly fell over!



























They SHOULD have gone down, but managed to stay up! I was holding my breath!!!!


















What y ou couldn't see was they veered off to the side and ran into the ropes nearly colliding with people standing over there! They caught themselves, regrouped, and came back around to go over the second jump in that obsticle.

Comet just didn't have his game face on for this one, and hit the jump, tossing Becky over his head


















Becky was up and quickly checking on her beautiful boy. He had some scrapes but was fine. They'll go on to compete again another day. I was so heartbroken for them. Oh and don't forget my instincts on telling me to be there! sheesh.









Jump #9 was a real problem, horses went over the log, down the bank over a ditch, up a bank and over a very narrow brush. Horses were missing the brush.

Allison Springer and Arthur went over the first jump of #9 awkwardly



























I ran up the hill <helluva climb too on a hurt foot lol> to catch them as they were coming over #22


















Kentucky Governor Steve Beshear's daughter in law, Emily Beshear and Here's To You come over #9 



























Heather Morris and Slate River take the left flag between the front legs on the 2nd jump at #22. Rules are the horses legs must come on the inside of the flags. They did have to come back and rejump, if not even if they finished the course they would have been eliminated.









They did finish the course but withdrew before the horse inspection on the next day









Oliver Townend and Pepper Anne 


















I caught them on the gallop down the hill when I was going back up to #22 from #9...sadly, they were eliminated on course, I think Pepper Anne eventually refused a jump and you get eliminated if you have 3 refusals.









Lucy Jackson and Kilcoltrim Ambassador were also eliminated on course after I saw them


















Michael Pollard and Icarus finished cross country, but the horse was questioned at the Sunday morning vet inspection and Michael had him withdrawn









Marilyn Little-Meredith and RF Demetri coming to #22









Becky Holder and her second horse, Can't Fire Me at #22, sadly he was eliminated because the cut on his leg got worse. 



























Andrew Nicholson and Qwanza









Andrew Hoy and Rutherglen




























Karen O'Connor and Mr. Medicott









Focusing at this angle can be a challenge for the camera, because there is nothing to focus on besides the sky, when you see the head, they are already starting the jump. 



























Jonathan Paget and Clifton's Promise









Boyd Martin and Remington XXV



























William Fox-Pitt and Parklane Hawk 









William is ALWAYS SMILING 



























Jane Sleeper and UN I was told she is the oldest eventer in the US 


















Jordan Linstedt and Tullibards Hawkwind


















Michael Pollard and Wonderful Will









Will Faudree and Andromaque









Phillip Dutton and Fernhill Eagle









Marilyn Little-Meredith and RF Rovano Rex




































Boyd Martin and Otis Barbotiere









He hit his knee really hard on the corner




































Anyway that's all for now  I'll post more from stadium jumping a little later


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! looks like a tough corse!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Wow*

Wow, those are some amazing horse photos, HoosierShadow! I plan to show them to my younger sister (who wants to be a photographer when she grows up). She likes taking photos of horses too.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

How did Andrew Hoy go?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow great pictures! Those horses are just amazing in some of those photos how they manage to pull through their riders errors over those jumps! From the start of the pics, it looked like some of the horses were going to go over for sure. The horses looks great, so sleek and fit, not like my fat nags. Sort of makes me miss eventing! I don't think I have even been to an event (to compete) in at least 6 years.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful work as always.......... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL pics!!!! :clap: :thumbup: 
I saw the staduim jumping on tv, but I missed the other events.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! It was really a great time!

rkl4570 - so glad you got to see the show jumping! I 'think' they may be showing clips from Cross Country on NBC the weekend after next - I think they usually show it the day after the Preakness Stakes which is being run on May 19th.
You can go to the rolex three day event website, and look up horses/riders and go to youtube and do a search too, I've found a few rides on there that I wanted to see again.

In fact, here is a link to Doug Payne's helmet cam he wore while riding Running Order over the course <Running Order is owned by Patti Springsteen wife of Bruce Springsteen  >
Shows the whole Cross Country course


----------

